# Favorite childhood commercial jingles



## Tigercougar (Nov 12, 2012)

What were your favorite songs related to TV commercials in your youth? Some I liked include the Crossfire board game (early 90s),the 70s Tootsie Roll song, and the late 80s/early 90s Connect Four game commercial.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 13, 2012)

Yop commercial, this commercial irritated and scared the crap out of me, but I can't deny how catchy it was.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh man


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 13, 2012)

god damn loved those things http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJOigxTwiIA


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eusMzC7Rx7M


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 14, 2012)

Tigercougar said:


> What were your favorite songs related to TV commercials in your youth? Some I liked include the Crossfire board game (early 90s),the 70s Tootsie Roll song, and the late 80s/early 90s Connect Four game commercial.



Wow. You basically hit my three favorites. How did you do that? At work, if I ever get the chance to say "Go for it", I can't help but follow it up with "Connect 4!"

All I can add to this thread is your pal and mine, Mr. Bucket.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 14, 2012)

I favorite not only with me, but my entire country. Heck, it's still being used!

*Los Colores de Mi Tierra* (Harris Painting Company)

[video=youtube;wmZc2gv0Uhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmZc2gv0Uhg[/video]

The video cuts a tiny bit of the intro:_

Paint your life,

With the colors of my land!

The colors of my land,

How many colors!

Paint your life with the colors that _Harris_ gives you!
_

This is the short version that I've only seen on TV, but it's said that it was also played in theaters.

There's a joke around my country that says that people know this jingle   better than they do with the national anthem (out of all the songs,  it's  a paint jingle that gives feelings of patriotism!!     XP):

Another joke we have with this song is replacing the word _colores _(colors) with _cojones _(balls). Hilarity ensues!!


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 14, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> This is the short version that I've only seen on TV, but it's said that it was also played in theaters.
> 
> There's a joke around my country that says that people know this jingle   better than they do with the national anthem (out of all the songs,  it's  a paint jingle that gives feelings of patriotism!!     XP):
> 
> Another joke we have with this song is replacing the word _colores _(colors) with _cojones _(balls). Hilarity ensues!!



I found this super interesting. Thanks for sharing! I know I learned the song to Perfection before I knew the Star-Spangled Banner.

POP! Goes Perfeeection. o/~


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 14, 2012)

peppygrowlithe said:


> I found this super interesting. Thanks for sharing! I know I learned the song to Perfection before I knew the Star-Spangled Banner.
> 
> POP! Goes Perfeeection. o/~




*GASPS*

*dies*

HOW COULD I FORGET THAT?!!?!11!!

Oh _man_ I can't compete with_ that!!!_ I mean check out that chin!! _I remember being in awe of that chin!!_

My family had the smaller version of that game. Pieces got lost even when we tried our best to store 'em in its (pathetic) built-in compartment. We also damaged the timing mechanism by forcing it. ^^;


This is the best I can come up with:

*Sock'em/Socker Boppers*:

[video=youtube;JqRfI5jqz1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqRfI5jqz1U[/video]

The actual commercial I remember wasn't found. I swear there was an adult playing along in it. 
But the jingle is the same.


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 15, 2012)

More - fun - than - a pillow fight!!

I love this thread so much. Our childhoods rocked. How about Skip-It? There's a counter on _this_ ball!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 15, 2012)

peppygrowlithe said:


> More - fun - than - a pillow fight!!
> 
> I love this thread so much. Our childhoods rocked. How about Skip-It? There's a counter on _this_ ball!



Oh man, you've made this tough! You're good! 


While looking for something else, I stumbled on this gem:

*Wonderball:
*
[video=youtube;eV5mHXu56UM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV5mHXu56UM&amp;feature=related[/video]

Never ate one (I don't remember seeing them for sale!), but _man_ how I enjoyed that commercial!! 

A schoolmate of mine gave it his own twist, but I never found his version any more entertaining than the original. 
That didn't stop him from singing it though.

Most of the commercials with jingles that I know have not been found.  If the OP would've made the thread to include commercials, I would go all out... one video at a time (stupid one-video-per-post rule...)


About our childhoods,_* you damn right it rocked!!!*_


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 16, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Most of the commercials with jingles that I know have not been found.  If the OP would've made the thread to include commercials, I would go all out... one video at a time (stupid one-video-per-post rule...)


I think there are a lot that just don't exist anywhere on the internet - I spent hours and hours one time looking for the sprite commercial with Gregorian chanting and only found like one mention of it, and no videos.


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 16, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Oh man, you've made this tough! You're good!




You're pretty darn good yourself! Every single video I've seen  in this thread is one I've seen a gajillion times before (which is a  compliment). You'd think at least ONE of them would have slipped under  my radar. Just how many cartoons did I watch as a pup? 

Oh I wonder, wonder, do I wonder...

Anyway:  It's a zany action, a crazy contraption...

Edited to add: Ah, and you aren't missing too much. Wonderball was always fun when you got it, but the chocolate was thin and too crumbly, and the little sweet things inside were bland. It was fun having Disney sticks to randomly plaster around the house though. Poor mom.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 16, 2012)

sunandshadow said:


> I think there are a lot that just don't exist anywhere on the internet - I spent hours and hours one time looking for the sprite commercial with Gregorian chanting and only found like one mention of it, and no videos.



That's a given. 
Especially when they're specific to one's region/country/etc. And while I'm sure that somewhere out there there's a VHS recording with a personal favorite, not everyone has the time/interest/equipment to convert VHS/BETAMAX/etc. into digital format, or time/interest/means to outsource the work.

I dedicated my lunch hour to find some local commercial jingles, but what I found were in compilations (which I went through anyway) and were mostly from another local channel that I seldom saw.

Earlier today I even checked out some VHS-DVD player combo systems to replace the broken one that we have, so the family can convert VHS to DVD and maybe straight to digital format.
That reminds me, I gotta find a VHS video cleaner. The one that cleans the cassettes, not the machine...

Video sites like _Youtube_ are still young. One can't expect to find everything, though we try. We _must_ try. ^^




peppygrowlithe said:


> You're pretty darn good yourself! Every  single video I've seen  in this thread is one I've seen a gajillion  times before (which is a  compliment). You'd think at least ONE of them  would have slipped under  my radar. Just how many cartoons did I watch  as a pup?
> 
> Oh I wonder, wonder, do I wonder...
> 
> Anyway:  It's a zany action, a crazy contraption...




Thanks, man.
I had that one in my sights. No matter. I got a worthy back-up.
_*

Twister:*_
[video=youtube;wtR69wzNKbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtR69wzNKbg[/video]

While I only played it once, it was a blast. I'm thinking of getting it...


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 16, 2012)

I loved playing Twister as a kid, but there's definitely an age where it becomes inappropriate. Or... more appropriate, depending on what you plan to accomplish...

That was a good one. I had forgotten the Twister theme song until the moment I heard "There's excitement going-" and then it all came back. 

Don't think we've seen Bagel Bites pop up yet, eh?

Unfortunately, mom never believed me when I insisted that you can eat pizza anytime.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 16, 2012)

peppygrowlithe said:


> I loved playing Twister as a kid, but there's definitely an age where it becomes inappropriate. Or... more appropriate, depending on what you plan to accomplish...
> 
> That was a good one. I had forgotten the Twister theme song until the moment I heard "There's excitement going-" and then it all came back.
> 
> ...


Giggidygoo


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 16, 2012)

peppygrowlithe said:


> I loved playing Twister as a kid, but there's definitely an age where it becomes inappropriate. Or... more appropriate, depending on what you plan to accomplish...
> 
> That was a good one. I had forgotten the Twister theme song until the moment I heard "There's excitement going-" and then it all came back.
> 
> ...




I used to eat that at least once a week!! 

Ate 'em so much 'til I got sick of them. But like all foods, you gotta cook 'em thoroughly or else they weren't cool (well, temperature-wise they were, but... you get my point). Thankfully, due to their size, they cooked quick enough. ^^ 

 I don't remember that commercial, but I've seen others of _Bagel Bites_. 


As for _Twister_, I'd rather take my chances playing that than _Truth or Dare_. I swear the _ToD_ app was _this_ close to ask me to set my hair on fire! And let's not even begin with the dares involving the person next to you do x-thing on x-body part! I seriously lucked out.


Sorry for the detour. Where was I? 


Let me post another local favorite. 
Excuse the low-quality, audio-only video. It's the only I could find:

*A Toda MÃ¡quina:*
[video=youtube;zuJ8ngOxfSQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuJ8ngOxfSQ[/video]

It was so easy to follow! It only had one line!!

Directly translating _'A Toda MÃ¡quina_' loses its significance, which is to say: 'Full Power', 'Full steam ahead', 'Give it your all', stuff like that. 

It was the theme song for a local game show. Schools from different town/precincts/etc. competed for prizes.

 I was never able to watch it, but once I did, I actually enjoyed the theme song more than the program itself. Maybe it was because I was a little too young to understand the questions being asked/answered.

A friend of the family told me that the show got cancelled because the studio was near a bad school, and when visiting schools came along, the bad school beat the crap out of the visitors... as in fights.
One thing let to another and the show got axed.


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, I know what three words are going to be stuck in my head all day. Was it just a general trivia game show?

And I'm right there with you. Truth or Dare is one of those games I didn't want to play as a kid, and I want to play even less now! Darn fun to watch, though.

Sad to say, I'm running out of ideas... I tried to find "Puppy Racers", a cheesy little game. My brothers would use the jingle for other things, like, "I bet my yogurt can go faster than yours!" "Oh yeah? Prove it!" "o/~ Yogurt Raceeeers o/~" | "I bet my furry can yiff harder than yours!" "Oh yeah? Prove it!" "o/~ Furry Racers o/~" 

You get the drift!

Sadly, I can't find it on YouTube, so I'll settle for Doooon't Waaake Daddy!

Off to the grocery store. I think I will get some Bagel Bites.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 18, 2012)

peppygrowlithe said:


> Well, I know what three words are going to be stuck in my head all day. Was it just a general trivia game show?



Yeah it was. Just answering trivia in high-school-grade stuff like Algebra. There are clips of some parts of the series and maybe a couple of full episodes, but that's about it. I didn't check 'em out. There's jingles to be found!!


A simple commercial for a simple toy, both of them leaving deep impressions throughout generations!
I've only learned the chorus, but boy was it enough!!

*Slinky:*

[video=youtube;wUqTDCQa5fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUqTDCQa5fk&amp;feature=related[/video]

Man, the_ Slinky_. That thing... it could start its own thread! 
I mean, look at it! There's stuff going on in that spring that we don't understand, and that's _without batteries!! _

We had a convenience-store plastic yellow one. Who knew those things could get tangled?! Fun while it lasted, though. I'd get a metal one next time. 

And if kids ever got bored with it, I'm sure the parents would rather it be a _Slinky_ rather than a _TYCO R/C_ (those things were expensive! And that's before your parents splurged for the model-specific, often-not-included, rechargeable battery pack and charger!)!!


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 19, 2012)

Slinky: The one toy guaranteed to break within 24 hours. I'm pretty sure I could just leave it in the box and it would still be tangled by the next evening. Didn't stop me from buying them at least once a year. X) They were fun to play with! I even did a science fair project about waves and motion using one as a kid.

It's fun for a girl and a boy!

All right, I'm running dry on ideas, sadly. I've got one final offering, so all I can say is... 

Thingamabob, gobbledygook, what's-its-face...

I used to love this song, though I've never actually tried the candy before. Maybe now that I'm... you know... not on allowance, I should pick one up next time I go food shopping!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 19, 2012)

peppygrowlithe said:


> All right, I'm running dry on ideas, sadly. I've got one final offering, so all I can say is...
> 
> Thingamabob, gobbledygook, what's-its-face...
> 
> I used to love this song, though I've never actually tried the candy before. Maybe now that I'm... you know... not on allowance, I should pick one up next time I go food shopping!



That one has my type of music! I have no problem envisioning it in an extended version, or even an instrumental version!


I'm gonna cheat a little here, since the images in my head on LEGO commercials are all, sadly, hazy. Those in _Youtube_ didn't ring a bell, image-wise.

This one contains a more complete version that I wasn't aware existed. 1994 was a little on the young side for me (but my love for LEGOs was already solid!):

*LEGO MANIA (1994)*
[video=youtube;BnXZnBtP0Q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnXZnBtP0Q8[/video]

The one's that I watched was just the chorus_ *â™ªLEGO Maniaaa, LEGO Maniaâ™ª*_, and I may be mixing 'em up here, but it ended with the term *'LEGO Mania!'* being yelled.


----------



## kuto (Nov 20, 2012)

do cartoon jingles count?


----------



## Tigercougar (Nov 20, 2012)

megadrivesonic said:


> do cartoon jingles count?



No, that'd be for a different thread.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 24, 2012)

This commercial was entertaining in so many different levels:
*
Hungry Hungry Hippos (1994)*
[video=youtube;xJlKLC-nMJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJlKLC-nMJ0[/video]

There's a comment floating around that this was the ORIGINAL _Hunger Games_. I laughed because I believe it's true.

I didn't know this game was a little older than mid-1990s. Thought it was a '90s original... Oh, well. We got the better jingle. Not even the revamped new one can compare.


----------

